# 93 max wont go over 40mph



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

like the title says. its from a vehicle im looking at on craigslist.

heres some background info

"This is for a '93 Nissan Maxima with 126,000 miles.
This car comes with a V6, power window/mirror, leather seats, moonroof and Bose sound system. Unfortunately the car's transmission have some problem, other then the transmission, everything else in the car should be fine. On the exterior, it has several minor dents/scratches and one or two medium dents(shown in the pics below). It is still drivable, although with the current transmission problem, it can only go upto 40 mph."

gimme an idea of what to look for. if it was an older car, id think it was something like torque converter or a missing vaccum line. maybe even a vaccum modulator. im even thinking it may be a clogged trans filter. 
what do you guys think?
i can get this car for stupid cheap and its a good looking car.


----------



## 92GOLDGXE (Nov 11, 2005)

My guess would be to Dis-connect the battery for a lil bit and let it reset itself these cars have a safe mode they go into when somethings wrong and i think it limits the trans to 3grand shifts and it may limt the speed or maybe it just wont go above 3?


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

not sure, im going to call the guy and see what all hes done. i dont want to clue him off on how to fix it because the price will most likely sky rocket...


----------



## alexnds (Oct 1, 2005)

*older max for sale*

My suggestion is to not buy this car at all. These cars are very, very inexpensive nowadays. I've seen good cars advertised for as little as $500 bucks, simply because of age. The highest I've seen them sell is for about $2,200. The sad truth of the matter, is that these cars are no longer highly in demand in the used car marketplace. They are still excellent cars technologicallyspeaking. Things like an independant rear suspension and variable valve timing were present in these cars and they are essentially a late 80's design. 

My advice is to find another example. Unless you want to deal with transmission problems, you can get a rebuilt transmission for about $2,200 and much less than that number if you decided to convert to a 5 speed from an automatic. Why do you want a car, that might possibly cost you as much in a transmission job as the car costs in itself? My advice is to keep shopping no matter how cheap that one seems.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

thanks for the responses. its only 200 bucks and i could probably get a tranny for next to nothing, but youre right - there are others out there.


----------

